# What is the fold on outside of the ear ?



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

OK this has been bugging me for ages. All dogs (as far as I know) have a fold/pocket on the edge of their ears. Couple of questions. What is it called and is there a reason it is there ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Goblin said:


> OK this has been bugging me for ages. All dogs (as far as I know) have a fold/pocket on the edge of their ears. Couple of questions. What is it called and is there a reason it is there ?


Dunno what its for but hey its great for tickling


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats a good question, Ive wondered about the purpose of it before. I always assumed it was to aid ear bendyness for better listening.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea apart from turning dogs into a pile of mush when you rub it.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's actually called the cutaneous marginal pouch. All dogs have it, but it doesn't seem to have any purpose nowadays. Perhaps it's something that had a purpose years ago, like our appendixes?!

Canine anatomy - Google Books


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Goblin said:


> OK this has been bugging me for ages. All dogs (as far as I know) have a fold/pocket on the edge of their ears. Couple of questions. What is it called and is there a reason it is there ?


Great thread! 

I've just inspected my dogs ears to check them out. I think they are to make the dogs ears flexible when they flop about when they're running and jumping. But that's just my uneducated personal opinion.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Found this maybe it will help..


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

912142 said:


> Found this maybe it will help..


Lol, that's a human ear! 

As I said earlier it's called the cutaneous marginal pouch :thumbup:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, that's a human ear!
> 
> As I said earlier it's called the cutaneous marginal pouch :thumbup:


So it is - well it came from a doggie site!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

912142 said:


> So it is - well it came from a doggie site!


Lol!!! :shocked:


----------

